# What Percent Music Snob Are You?



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Here's another Buzzfeed quiz - this time aimed at assessing how much of a musical snob you are.



> You Got: 70% Music Snob
> You're a music snob by most standards, but thankfully you're not a TOTAL dick.


I wasn't surprised at my rating (I have to admit, I was actually quite pleased with it), because I suppose I've always known I was a bit of a musical snob. I got invited onto a 'Juke Box Jury' panel at my secondary school debating society because people knew even back when I was 16 that I was keen on music that was a bit 'left field'.

So how much of a musical snob are you?

http://www.buzzfeed.com/perpetua/what-percent-music-snob-are-you#.ssnjZ8P6g


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

What Percent Music Hipster Snob Are You? 
10%

There is this question I find quite curious:
Have you ever gotten way into modern classical music, i.e. Glass, Cage, Partch, Rachmaninoff, et al?

I guess this is why we speak of 'contemporary' separately from 'modern'.

Someguy is probably the least surprised by the question, he doesn't see music taxonomy.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

70%

But from the questions they seem to be defining "snob" as something like "obsessive", not the way I would have defined it as one who considers themselves "superior" and acts condescendingly. I hope I wouldn't get 70% for that.

Had to smile at this:

"Have you ever gotten way into modern classical music, i.e. Glass, Cage, Partch, Rachmaninoff, et al?"

I also like that I can be a snob for buying 180gr vinyl, and also be a snob for avoiding it.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

(x-post with Richannes - damn this pointless no-edit thing for the hundredth time)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I got 0% music snob, but accidently selected a couple wrong answers and you can't change them. Also many of the questions were meaningless to me so my result is probably meaningless since most of my answers were "no." BTW, they should pay you to take this test it is so long.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I got 10%, but only because I'm old and didn't understand (translate: didn't care about) half the questions I think.
_
Have you ever skipped over someone on a dating site or app because they had bad taste in music?_
Irrelevant question. There were no apps or sites when I was of dating age. I answered no however. Guys put up with a lot when they are young and needy -- a mistake, but a fact of life.

_Have you ever spent more than $25 on a record?_
Well, we're classical fans. We buy box sets, complete cycles and so forth. Okay maybe that's significant after all.

_Have you ever spent hours making sure your entire mp3 library had consistent metadata?_
Guilty in the extreme!

That long list of people? Pffft! If it ain't prog, I don't care.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> What Percent Music Hipster Snob Are You?
> 10%
> 
> There is this question I find quite curious:
> ...


I felt the same way. It didn't really make sense to me. I mean, Schoenberg v. Rachmaninoff... there's just too big of a difference (esp. in the former's later works, as far as I know) to group them in the same category.

I got 10%. Apparently I "know very little about music". 
Well, I know enough to keep those two in their respective eras.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I scored 50%..............


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

You Got: 10% Music Snob

_You know very little about music. _

YOU KNOW VERY LITTLE ABOUT MY REAR END! :scold: :lol:

My favorite questions there: 
_
Have you ever been mad at an artist for allowing their music to be used in an advertisement?_

Well, considering all my favorite artists are dead, I get angered that they are used without permission, so to speak. And angered that they're used at all! Poor Tchaikovsky and Grieg...

_Have you ever said "there's nothing good on the radio"?_

Yup yup yup, even on the classical radio stations. :lol:

_Have you ever gotten way into *modern *classical music, i.e. Glass, Cage, Partch, Rachmaninoff, et al?_

But OH GOD FORBID anything older! Just stop right there, young man/woman! You'll be worst than a snob then, just a fool! 

This quiz made me feel like an ignoramus about everything except classical, but hey, we can't know everything right? I prefer to be a Russian musicologist snob who "really knows the deal" about them.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Well I got 0%. I did have 2-3 yes answers, but most of the questions were no because I grew up a while ago and wasn't young when many of those things were "in". I agree musical snob is not what this test measures.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I got 10% - which adds in small print that I "know very little about music".

Hah! I know what I like.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

mmsbls said:


> I did have 2-3 yes answers, but most of the questions were no because I grew up a while ago and wasn't young when many of those things were "in".


I suspect I wasn't alive when most of those things were "in". I'd never heard of most of them. 
"Glass, Cage, Partch, Rachmaninoff, et al" was my safe spot.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

You Got: 50% Music Snob
You like music, but also a lot of other things. It's fine. You're pretty normal.

I'm just MOR it seems.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

70%

Yepp, that sure is a meaningful measurement of something or another. Don't think it has anything to do with music or me though.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Have you ever believed that other people are too dumb to "get" the music you enjoy?

Now_ this _applies to some members on this forum :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Dear God, I thought the wretched quiz was never going to end.

I got 50%, for what it's worth. 

I nearly gave up at the "Glass, Cage, Partch, Rachmaninoff et al" question.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> Dear God, I thought the wretched quiz was never going to end.
> 
> I got 50%, for what it's worth.
> 
> I nearly gave up at the "Glass, Cage, Partch, Rachmaninoff et al" question.












"It's a bit of fun".


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I got 10 %.
I would also say that lots of these questions have very little to do with knowing about music.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I got 50%.
Very disappointing.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I didn't do the test. I'm posting in this thread for no reason whatsoever. Very appointing.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I'm a 100% music snob. If it's not music, I don't listen to it. :lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Ukko said:


> I got 10% - which adds in small print that I "know very little about music".
> 
> Hah! I know what I like.


This, in spades. ROFL for a quiz that considers Rachmaninoff a modern composer and the concludes that I know very little about music.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Ukko said:


> I got 10% - which adds in small print that I "know very little about music".
> 
> Hah! I know what I like.


Perseverance!

Identical result, but then they have an odd definition of what constitutes "music".


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Gordon Bennett - I slaved away for what seemed like *two hours* and I got:

*0% - You know absolutely nothing about music.
*
Thank you *very* much, TurnaboutVox!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I got 70% but I have softened up over the last 20-odd years. When I was younger I used to hector people who had only a casual liking for music by saying things like 'Look, there is absolutely no excuse for not taking music seriously...' I'm surprised I kept as many friends as I did, because there were times when I WAS a TOTAL d**k. :lol:


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> Gordon Bennett - I slaved away for what seemed like *two hours* and I got:
> 
> *0% - You know absolutely nothing about music.
> *
> Thank you *very* much, TurnaboutVox!


Hi Ingelou,

According to the test I am 0% music snob - Am I missing something? Please let me know in this thread. Maybe I'm not the hepcat I thought I was

Yes, the questions were oblique imo...

And I never thought they were going to end i.e. tedious.............


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2016)

-5%

"You are utterly vacuous."


How rude.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

dogen said:


> -5%
> 
> "You are utterly vacuous."
> 
> How rude.


Especially when you take into account that we're on a classical _music_ forum. 
I think the maker of the quiz could use a little time on TC. We could edumacate him/her, really.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I got 0% music snob. Proud of that!! 

This rating vindicates the collective opinion of posters on a BMW forum when I expressed a fondness for classical music, I was branded as an "elitist snob".


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

0% "you know absolutely nothing about music" 

I am 100% a coffee snob, though.  ☕


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

*You got 50% music snob

You like music, but also a lot of other things. It's fine. You're pretty normal.*

Then again, their question that included Rachmaninoff in "modern [contemporary]" composers irritated me, so I think I still have some problems


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sounds like the quiz is based on a false premise: that the more one knows about music, the more snobbish the person is.

One cannot possibly generalize this way about human behavior.

Some folks who know a lot about music can actually be quite nice, like _______ers.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Cosmos said:


> *You got 50% music snob
> 
> You like music, but also a lot of other things. It's fine. You're pretty normal.*
> 
> Then again, their question that included *Rachmaninoff in "modern [contemporary]" composers irritated me, so I think I still have some problems*


I think that the quiz setters have the problems.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

This quiz is about establishing whether one is a hipster or not. 

Nice to hear from the quizmakers that I'm normal 
Off now to play some King Tubby dub albums....


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Man that was SO LONG lol. I accidentally clicked "no" for one, I have indeed bought a rap mixtape off the street, in L.A.

I got 50%. 

I'm pretty snobby about my like of classical and indie music as well as audio quality (I consider myself to some degree an audiophile), but not really anything else.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Hipster? Quite clearly labeled as a "musical snob" quiz.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I got 10% musical snob. 

I'm okay with that score. I have my own opinions about what music genres I like and don't like ... I try to keep an open mind and try new things from time to time.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Hipster? Quite clearly labeled as a "musical snob" quiz.


Exactly. And there were no questions about beards.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

It's de facto a synonym, Hpowders, hipsterdom is all about music (in a very snobbish way), although they have some interest in unpractical bicycles with no brakes and highly complicated hairdos. Polaroidcameras are optional.

X-post with Dr Johnson; how could I forget those beards with seven types of wax.

I teach metalwork at an artschool; these guys have no interest in a lathe or learning how to tig-weld, but they do keep me well informed on the latest stylinggel and indiereleases on vinyl only..


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I got 70% but this thread is very flawed. True music snobs don't give a crap about half of the genres they were referring to in the quiz.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Jos said:


> It's de facto a synonym, Hpowders, hipsterdom is all about music (in a very snobbish way), although they have some interest in unpractical bicycles with no brakes and highly complicated hairdos. Polaroidcameras are optional.
> 
> X-post with Dr Johnson; how could I forget those beards with seven types of wax.
> 
> I teach metalwork at an artschool; *these guys have no interest in a lathe or learning how to tig-weld, but they do keep me well informed on the latest stylinggel and indiereleases on vinyl only.*.


I would be worried about them catching their beards in the lathe.

I hope your school has good insurance.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

10%. Kind of a stupid quiz really - couldn't make its mind up what it meant by "snob".


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I didn't mind the length of the quiz - I was quite pleased that for once they weren't going to rush to judgement based on just the usual 6 or 10 vague questions.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Jos said:


> It's de facto a synonym, Hpowders, hipsterdom is all about music (in a very snobbish way), although they have some interest in unpractical bicycles with no brakes and highly complicated hairdos. Polaroidcameras are optional.
> 
> X-post with Dr Johnson; how could I forget those beards with seven types of wax.
> 
> I teach metalwork at an artschool; these guys have no interest in a lathe or learning how to tig-weld, but they do keep me well informed on the latest stylinggel and indiereleases on vinyl only..


Okay. If you say so.

I may be an "unhipster", Jos, but my other qualities are good.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> 10%. *Kind of a stupid quiz really couldn't make its mind up what it **meant by "snob".*


Uhhhh...yes. Even though I love mod TV to death!!!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

0%, even though I know who Christgau is and do care about bps on my streaming and audio files.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I re-took the test, hoping to improve my score of 0.

I got -17.3

"Warning notice has been sent to all music forums in an attempt to block your potential membership."

I KNEW I shouldn't have given them "hpowders"!!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr Johnson said:


> Exactly. And there were no questions about beards.


The beard is far less ludicrous than the haircut.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> The beard is far less ludicrous than the haircut.


I think that the combined effect of beard, haircut _and_ mustache is ludicrous.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Okay. If you say so.
> 
> I may be an "unhipster", Jos, but my other qualities are good.


There is no doubt in my mind that they are, Hpowders !!


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm certain that this quiz is completely stupid.


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

70% Music Snob
You're a music snob by most standards, but thankfully you're not a TOTAL dick. 






I think that score might be a bit high.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

I got a mere 10%. But then again, most of the questions seem oriented toward Rock, which I don't know too much about as it just isn't my style.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

You Got: 10% Music Snob

You know very little about music.


----------

